# New LS XJ2025H Tractor Owner



## Daniel Wyman (Dec 1, 2020)

I just bought a new LS XJ2025H Tractor with the Backhoe Attachment. my wife and I own a small 2 1/2 acre farm and we were looking to get a Kubota , but after some research I found an LS Dealer near home and decided to go check them out. So far I'm pleased with this tractor the backhoe was a bonus find.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Daniel. Glad to have you! Nice score on the how. Lucky dawg!


----------



## Doug R (Aug 26, 2021)

Daniel Wyman said:


> I just bought a new LS XJ2025H Tractor with the Backhoe Attachment. my wife and I own a small 2 1/2 acre farm and we were looking to get a Kubota , but after some research I found an LS Dealer near home and decided to go check them out. So far I'm pleased with this tractor the backhoe was a bonus find.


Just got one myself and love it, one small issue, lights arent working, keeps blowing the fuse so they aree gonna pick it up......the bckhoe works great


----------



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

and enjoy the forum! 

My LS has been great 109 hours in the short time I have had it with 0 problems.


----------

